# Does anyone have On-Q experience near Pittsburgh?



## Travvy (Sep 17, 2017)

I also posted this in the general discussion section, but I want to make sure the structured wiring guys see it:
We have a customer with a LeGrand On-Q system in his home. I believe it is a selective call intercom. None of it is working and we don’t have the experience or expertise to help him. He mentioned simply installing a Ring video doorbell and ditching the On-Q system, but I really think he just needs someone who can troubleshoot what he already has. 
I’m wondering if anyone knows of a company or individual in the Pittsburgh area that can help this guy. I guess he’s called a couple of places and they basically blew home off. I’d like to be able to give this guy a recommendation. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------

